# Sale: Steel Billet Flywheels, RS4 LUK and Southbend Clutch Kits 2.7T, Free Ground Lower 48



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*All prices include Free Ground in the Lower 48*

*FST Steel Billet Flywheel fits B5 S4 RS4, C5 A6 & Allroad* Single Mass Flywheel. 28 pounds with starter ring gear,Includes replaceable friction surface.Compatible with RS4 pressure plate and sprung hub clutch disc. Comes with 8 Flywheel ,6 pressure plate bolts and OEM INA pilot bearing pre-pressed.








2.7T FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel $599.95 Shipped Ground

*2.7T Kits with 28 pound Steel Billet Flywheel*.

*FST Steel Billet Flywheel fits B5 S4* Single Mass Flywheel. 28 pounds with starter ring gear,Includes replaceable friction surface. OEM LUK S4 pressure plate,OEM LUK Sprung Hub clutch disc, OEM INA release bearing Comes with 8 Flywheel ,6 pressure plate bolts and OEM INA pilot bearing pre-pressed.








2.7T FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel W/ S4 Clutch Kit $899.99 Shipped Ground

*FST Steel Billet Flywheel fits B5 S4 & RS4* Single Mass Flywheel. 28 pounds with starter ring gear,Includes replaceable friction surface. OEM LUK RS4 pressure plate,OEM LUK Sprung Hub clutch disc, OEM INA release bearing Comes with 8 Flywheel ,6 pressure plate bolts and OEM INA pilot bearing pre-pressed.








2.7T FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel W/ RS4 Clutch Kit $1029.99 Shipped Ground

*FST Steel Billet Flywheel fits B5 S4 & RS4* Single Mass Flywheel. 28 pounds with starter ring gear,Includes replaceable friction surface. OEM LUK RS4 pressure plate,Clutchnet Kevlar Sprung Hub clutch disc, OEM INA release bearing Comes with 8 Flywheel ,6 pressure plate bolts and OEM INA pilot bearing pre-pressed.








2.7T FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel W/ RS4 Pressure Plate, Kevlar Disc $1199.99 Shipped Ground

*Clutch Kits OEM and Performance*

*LUK S4 Clutch Kit* Includes S4 Pressure Plate, S4 Sprung Hub Disc and INA Release bearing. 








Luk S4 Clutch Kit $335.95 Shipped Ground

*LUK RS4 Clutch Kit* Includes RS4 Pressure Plate,RS4 Sprung Hub Disc and INA Release bearing. 








Luk RS4 Clutch Kit $469.99 Shipped Ground

*South Bend Clutch Kits W/O Flywheel* 

*$680.21 SBC Stage 1 Kit* 240MM Organic Sprung hub Clutch disc, Pressure Plate equal to RS4 Clamp force & OE release bearing. Rated @ 400 Torque.








SBC 2.7T STAGE 2 DAILY KIT 

*$760.75 SBC Stage 2 Kit* 240MM Kevlar Sprung hub Clutch disc, Pressure Plate equal to RS4 Clamp force& OE release bearing.Rated @ 475 Torque.








SBC 2.7T Stage 2 Kevlar 

*$1,033.92 SBC Stage 3 OFE Kit* 240MM OFE stage 3 Clutch disc,Pressure Plate equal to RS4 Clamp force & OE release bearing. Rated @ 525 Torque.








SBC 2.7T Stage 3 OFE KIT 

*$699 SBC Stage 4 OFE Kit* 240MM OFE stage 4 Clutch disc, Pressure Plate equal to RS4 Clamp force & OE release bearing. Rated @ 600 Torque.








SBC 2.7T Stage 4 OFE KIT 

* $549.95 LUK Dual Mass Flywheel fits B5 S4 RS4, C5 A6 & Allroad* OEM DM Flywheel. 32 pounds with starter ring gear,OEM INA pilot bearing pre-pressed.








2.7T LUK DM Flywheel

Visa Mastercard Discover and American Express can be accepted via Paypal without registration.

California residents will be charged 7.75 % sales tax.

http://www.FourSeasonTuning.com
The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site. Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.
Questions at 714-997-5842
Email is better than IM
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com*


Thanks for looking.
James


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## VWGTIVR6 (Mar 29, 2000)

Does a lightened flywheel eliminate the "rev hang" when clutching in between shifts in a B5 S4? if so how much lighter does it need to be for the revs to drop as they should?


----------



## VWGTIVR6 (Mar 29, 2000)

Does a lightened flywheel eliminate the "rev hang" when clutching in between shifts in a B5 S4? if so how much lighter does it need to be for the revs to drop as they should?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Off hand I don't recall if the S4 has a clutch switch. For example a VW Mk4 has a clutch switch, when pressed, it will disable the soft return in the throttle body.
This allows for a faster closing of the throttle valve, a defect switch or wiring will keep the revs hanging.


----------



## mtm3 (Aug 8, 2012)

how long is the sale going on?


----------



## Four Season Tuning (Jul 22, 2014)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bumpbump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## FourSeasonTuning (Oct 22, 2005)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------

